# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  DEILD - Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream

## Klace

_=================================================_
*Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream (DEILD) Tutorial
By: Klace
Technique by: Klace*
_=================================================_
*THE BASICS*
_=================================================_
_Before we get right into the technique and how it is performed, you should first learn a little background
information on the technique, including it's origins, and what it does to help induce a lucid dream. If for
some reason you are already fond of this, and have read a DEILD topic in the past, please initiate a search
command on your internet browser and enter "deild2" (ctrl+F) and it will take you to the section where you can read
in depth step by step instructions on how this technique is performed. You must know, that this technique
yields the highest chance at having many lucid dreams in one night, weather they be spawned from a lucid
or a normal dream, it basically doubles your lucid dream frequency for the night, and it is reported to 
have turned many people into a "lucid god" being able to have many lucid's a night, every night. Now, I 
suggest you read the following information about the DEILD technique, it will teach you of it's conception
and what the technique actually does to give you many lucid dreams_.



_=================================================_
*FAQ*
_=================================================_
*1.How was this technique conceived?*
_  - This technique is the result of around two-three months of hard research on how to continue ones REM
period after a dream has ended, it started when I awoke in sleep paralysis, and stayed still, nothing happened
then, but another experience was concentrating on having a lucid dream after awakening from one, in order
to achieve one. I mixed them together, and came up with this method of inducing lucid dreams._
*
2. Is this technique safe?*
_ - This technique is incredibly safe! all though it varies from person to person because this enters a lucid
dream directly from Sleep paralysis, and sleep paralysis can be a scary endeavor for some people! All I can 
suggest is to develop a curious attitude and a "Bring it on" philosophy to sleep paralysis._

*3. How exactly does this bring me a lucid dream?*
_ - Easy, this technique is performed after the exit of a dream, if you follow the instructions carefully, and 
precisely, your body will continue on with it's REM period, and after every lucid you have, you can continue
to "chain" your dreams over and over, until your body decides that it's REM period for this time is over. Of 
course it is best done in the morning, because your REM period is longer._



_=================================================_
_This is the information post on DEILD, the next post has detailed instructions on what you need to do to become
a DEILD'er! Follow them and you'll be on the path to lucidity god in no time at all! Thank you for reading this
large chunk of information if you did, because now you know almost everything you need to know about the technique
in order to begin! so without further adieu, I welcome you to the DEILD tutorial._
_=================================================_

----------


## Klace

=================================================
*POST TWO: deild2*
=================================================
*PREPARATIONS IN ORDER TO BECOME A DEILD'er*
=================================================
*Step One: Dream Recall:*
_-In order to effectively use DEILD in your lucid dreaming endeavors, your dream recall must be average, I recall
around 10 dreams a weeek and DEILD is very effective every time I wake up from a dream. Of course if you don't 
recall any dreams ever, DEILD is not for you, unless you wish to make a conscious effort on increasing your dream
recall. If you wish to increase your dream recall, there are tutorials on it in the tutorial section, make sure to
have a look, otherwise, if your recall is normal, continue on..._
*
Step Two: The Dream is over, don't move!*
_-Once your dream is over, you will be aware what you have just experienced is a dream, usually you change postions,
and/or open your eyes while doing so, but in order to perform a DEILD, you must do none of the above!
Keep your eyes shut and do not move when you awaken from a dream. Of course if you move a part of your body slightly
you may still have a chance to succeed, otherwise, you must wait till you wake up from your next dream!_

*Step Three: Seems hard, I'll need to teach myself to stay still!*
_-It is actually not hard at all, with some autosuggestion. This will teach yourself to remember when you wake
up from a dream, and program your subconscious to not move or open your eyes once this happens, there are many
ways of doing this, but my favorite is to download a program called "Brain Bullet", and make a new affirmation file
with everything you want to remind yourself to do upon awakening from a dream. (Mostly not moving and keeping your
eyes shut), and once you can do the two major things, continue on!_

*Step Four: Okay, I'm staying still with my eyes shut, what now?*
_-Simply wait! After a few moments you may enter sleep paralysis immediately, which can be something very scary, 
but it means you no harm, so ignore it and/or as stated above, adopt a curious attitude toward it.
It usually lasts about a minute or less, and if you concentrate on the blacness in your eyes while they are shut, 
you will most likely enter a random scenario, or open your eyes in your dream room. But if you want to end
up in a location of your choosing, try this:
1) During SP, visualize and concentrate on where you want to be after sleep paralysis, and let the scene engulf
you in the form of HI, until you are completely inside of where you visualized._

*Step Five: Amazingly easy! But how can this double my lucid rate!?*
_-Very simple, in a lucid dream, you catch the awkening point MUCH easier than in a normal dream, so you can keep
your eyes closed and stay still while the dream fades out, however if the dream ends with no fading out, it may
require some more practice! But it's simple other than that, you can now have lucid dreams every night you have
normal dreams, and multiply them by however long your REM period is!_
=================================================
*END STEPS*
=================================================

----------


## Klace

=================================================
*POST THREE: deild3*
=================================================
*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS:*
=================================================
_(If you have a question, please ask, if it is one that seems to be asked alot, I will add it to this FAQ section,
almost any question will get added, so long as it has to do with DEILD, and so long as it will prove effective
in performing a DEILD if answered)_

----------


## skuruza

why do we need the good recall?

----------


## skarudie

If you don't have recall, you will simply wake up without remembering you even had a dream in the first place, defeating the whole purpose.

Thanks for this though, I'll try it tonight!

----------


## Klace

I've found that without training in recall, you don't remember you had a dream, thus, you don't even remember the waking point and the chance to perform a DEILD. Good recall is a necessity.

----------


## nina

Ah...I've mastered this technique for years.  ::D: 

I refer to it as marathon lucid dreaming...because I just keep going through the stages of sleep paralysis, HI, lucid dream over and over again. I used to have about 20 lucid dreams when I would nap this way. However, I've discovered better methods that allow me to extend my lucid dreams to last as long as I want...so I usually only have to re-enter 2 or 3 times now.

The only downfall I've found about this...is that...I typically only remember the last several LDs that I had and the first few are lost.

So...there have been times when I have had such amazing LD that I have chosen not to re-enter...because I wanted to remember it and write it down.

edit: oh, and one thing you need to warn people about...is that FAs (false awakenings) are extremely common when using this method...so always be prepared...I myself never have any problem distinguishing an false and a real awakening but I know alot of people do

----------


## slimslowslider

Aquanina - I would say the same.  I too had problems remembering the first in a chain.  Recently I had a LD that I woke from and went back into 5 more times.  Each time I entered at the same point and the dream went on from there - but for the life of me I couldn't remember what happened before the entry point in the first.  

Some people call this 'chaining'.  

Also you don't have to stay still - they key point I think is not to wake up too much.  Undoubtedly this is easier if you don't move, but I'd rather change position and get comfortable (then I could potentially stay in the next dream longer).  Also I never go through SP/HI when chaining - I just focus on the last dream scene.

----------


## skuruza

about the recall- i ate 2 bananas before bed yesterday, and do not remember a single dream... what do i do?

----------


## Malac Reborn

It also helps to sleep in a warm area, so the cold wont make you position yourself for a warmer spot...Also if you dont remember your dream just imagine anything else and the image should come...

----------


## Terrorhawker

What if I don't wake up after my dreams?

----------


## Bonsay

Well, he did call it dream-exit induced lucid dream, so in this case it's kind of necesary. In the end anything is possible. You can try mostly any technique in your situation, like WILD for example.

----------


## Klace

> What if I don't wake up after my dreams?



Of course you wake up after your dreams!
After almost any one you will wake up, you just don't remember it, along with your dreams, which is the problem with this technique, recall is essential, without recalling some dreams, you can't perform a DEILD, so your recall must be high if you wish to DEILD frequently.

----------


## BohmaN

A very good technique indeed. Well written and easy to understand, good job!

----------


## MoD

If anyone wonders where he/she can get BrainBullet. The answer is here.
You will need a BitTorrent program like Azureus,Bitlord,uTorrent etc.

----------


## Vall3y

this sounds like a really good technique and the big next thing, but.. (add to faq)
how do i wake up after a normal dream?

----------


## MoD

> this sounds like a really good technique and the big next thing, but.. (add to faq)
> how do i wake up after a normal dream?



Brain Bullet = shows affirmations = wake up after every dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Truffles

This sounds like a really good idea, I'm going to try it tonight. So far I haven't had much luck with anything, but I'm willing to give this a try. Hopefully it'll work for me!

----------


## Vall3y

> Brain Bullet = shows affirmations = wake up after every dream!



whats that? =o

----------


## Malac Reborn

heres a couple of tips...
Before you go to sleep, stare deeply in the blackness of your eyes as you lay on your bed, for about 1 min exploring or so. Then when you wake up from a dream you should recognize instantly that you have woken up and then proceed with DEILD/chaining..

----------


## skuruza

abot the recall again- how do i make the number of dreams recalled each morning w/o waking up at ningt, or do you have to wake up at night?

what i mean is that do you have to wake up every dream to remember them or can you just remember a couple in the morning?

also, if i wake after a dream, why wouldn't i remember it. if i was concious in a dream and woke up, why would i not remember it. if you wake after every dream, you will remember the dream because it just happened...

----------


## skuruza

do you really wake after every dream? i don't believe it.

----------


## Klace

Every dream has an ending point, and at this ending point you wake up and drift right back off to sleep, you can catch this waking point and exploit it to give you more lucid dreams. (My own experiences talking)

----------


## skuruza

kk...

----------


## Klace

Oy, second page?
Anyone mind a little bump to get things going here?

----------


## Q-Melk

Nice topic  :smiley:  I realise I almost managed to do a DEILD this morning, but my sleep paralysis freaked me out too much so I gave up and woke up (I wrote about it in another topic today). I suppose I'll have to learn how to tackle my SP straight on...

----------


## Klace

SP Can be pretty scary, well actually not pretty scary, very scary.
I don't mean to put that into your head, however if you tackle SP head on the fear should diminish.

----------


## 2Fruits

Great idea! I actually saw your previous DEILD post, but I really want to try this one. I have great recall (even if I do say so myself xD) but I never remember waking up from dreams until recently. Now that I think about it, I remember for years waking up from an awesome dream then thinking about it so much that as I was lying there I would go back into the dream! It was so much fun but of course back then I didn't know what lucid was although I had had a few. I might try this tonight along with WILDing. E.g. set alarm for WILD and if I fail hopefully I can try a DEILD! And then I really want to try the basic task for the month (walking through fire)

----------


## Nightmare

Hey everybody.  Just a quick affirmation: this technique definitely works.  I used it this morning.  I became lucid in a dream after about 8-9 hrs sleep.  It was fairly long and quite vivid.  As the dream began to fade, i recalled the DEILD method, and didn't move or open my eyes as i felt myself waking.  A false awakening ensued, which i discovered was false by doing the nose plug reality test.  I jumped out of the window of the apartment i was sleeping in, played in traffic, and was a general nuissance in my dream world.  God i love to lucid dream, and thanks for the new tech Klace.

----------


## TalkingHead

The last time I jumped out my window it turned out I wasn't dreaming..  DOH!

----------


## CrazyInSane

Awesome technique, Klace, I have done this one several times myself (many unintentionally) and it really is quite reliable. Has given me the most LDs to date. 

One time I woke up around 8:00 to my mother yelling at me, and I think *I did* move a bit and open my eyes, but as soon as I closed them I was seeing graphic hallucinations and was in a dream in seconds (no SP). It was pretty awesome. 

One question: since this method is somewhat akin to WILD, is the end result LD as clear and vivid as most WILDs?

----------


## 2Fruits

I'm having a bit of trouble waking up after dreams. I have really good recall, vivid and usually between 3-5 dreams remembered a night. The problem is that I do wake up, I just are not aware of it? Like I know I wake up because I'll look at my clock or something and realise I have many more hours sleep... but I do it so sleepily that my mind doesn't really think.

----------


## TalkingHead

It seems like if you are able to follow all of the instructions in this tutorial except you do NOT have recall, then this would be an excellent time to try the FILD technique.

----------


## Klace

Talkinghead you are correct, all though you should not just back away from this and go to something easier simply because you are not good at recall.
That is one of the most necessary things for lucid dreaming so you must put effort forward to have better recall if you wish to succeed in lucid dreaming almost in general.

----------


## hbash089

ok in order to do this do u have to wake up from an ld or will a regular dream work

----------


## Klace

Either, it is just a little harder to catch the waking point from a regular dream.

----------


## DCK7

Does anyone have any tips on how to keep the eyes closed after waking up from a dream?

----------


## DCK7

I finally got the brain bullet software to download, REALLY excited. I had a quick question on that. Am I not suppose to be able to read the text at ALL or can i read the first 2 or 3 words but not the whole text?

----------


## anomanderis

> Does anyone have any tips on how to keep the eyes closed after waking up from a dream?



Suggest it to yourself before going to sleep. If you do this strong enough (meaning - to your subconscious), then it'll be no problem.

I find that tactile imaging(you feel the stuff you're visualizing) instead of just visualization gives a far better result.

The point of BB is to get the information past your conscious mind and to your subconscious, so you shouldn't be paying attention to it with your conscious mind, thus not _reading_ the words, at all, since only your conscious mind reads - your subC has photographic memory (over-simplification, but gets the point over, i believe)

----------


## DCK7

When I did this technique last night, I had a lucid dream but did not go experience SP. Does this mean that this technique was not what triggered the lucid dream?

----------


## anomanderis

> When I did this technique last night, I had a lucid dream but did not go experience SP. Does this mean that this technique was not what triggered the lucid dream?



Difficult to say since many things could've influenced it, but the probability is high. Or it could just be that your SP experience is very weak when compared to others'. I don't get very paralyzed, but have this electric vibe go through my body with an intense heat building up inside of me. Did you have a DILD?

Keep doing the technique and see if you get more lucids.

----------


## DCK7

When I do a WILD I have the same experiences as you just described. Because I did not feel this last night, I'm guessing it was not DIELD that put me into a lucid dream. Anyways, I will try this for a couple more days and see if it works.

----------


## Klace

Everyone is different, as long as you entered a lucid dream right from the exit of a previous dream, it was a DEILD. I go through it sometimes without sleep paralysis too, but not that often.

----------


## anomanderis

I think i misunderstood you. If you mean that you didn't experience sp after waking from a dream and going back into one (DEILD), then for me that is quite normal. Usually i just start up the tactile imaging and am in my new lucid dream in about 10-20 seconds in the situation that i was imagining. Weirdly, the thing i like to visualize is rubbing a table with my hands so that i can really feel the texture of it.

----------


## DCK7

> I think i misunderstood you. If you mean that you didn't experience sp after waking from a dream and going back into one (DEILD), then for me that is quite normal. Usually i just start up the tactile imaging and am in my new lucid dream in about 10-20 seconds in the situation that i was imagining. Weirdly, the thing i like to visualize is rubbing a table with my hands so that i can really feel the texture of it.



If you visualize the table and your rubbing it, do you end up by the table in the new dream? Or do you end up completely somewhere else?

----------


## anomanderis

> If you visualize the table and your rubbing it, do you end up by the table in the new dream? Or do you end up completely somewhere else?



Yes, the first time i did this, i imagined rubbing my hands against the table in our living room. The image started getting clearer and clearer until i could not only feel, but actually see, as if it was real, my hands rubbing the table. Then my living room came into being around me. Done this a couple of times, but also one time when i found myself in darkness i imagined that i was walking in a dark tunnel and i knew that just beyond the turn that i was going to enter, there will be a stairway leading into light. And there was.
In dreams, reality is what you make of it. Though it is also so with our physical world, dream-reality is much easier to manipulate.

----------


## lindsey609

> Ah...I've mastered this technique for years. 
> 
> I refer to it as marathon lucid dreaming...because I just keep going through the stages of sleep paralysis, HI, lucid dream over and over again. I used to have about 20 lucid dreams when I would nap this way. However, I've discovered better methods that allow me to extend my lucid dreams to last as long as I want...so I usually only have to re-enter 2 or 3 times now.
> 
> The only downfall I've found about this...is that...I typically only remember the last several LDs that I had and the first few are lost.
> 
> So...there have been times when I have had such amazing LD that I have chosen not to re-enter...because I wanted to remember it and write it down.
> 
> edit: oh, and one thing you need to warn people about...is that FAs (false awakenings) are extremely common when using this method...so always be prepared...I myself never have any problem distinguishing an false and a real awakening but I know alot of people do




How, exactly, can you have "marathon dreaming" if you wake up after lucid dreaming?

----------


## Klace

I'm not sure I completely understand your question.
But after you wake up from a lucid dream it is possible to "chain" them from staying completely still. Now this is much easier after a lucid dream than a normal dream because you catch the waking point and a lucid dream just usually fades out. So to answer your question, after a lucid dream you can re-enter another, chaining many together, creating a "marathon"

----------


## lindsey609

So, after you end your lucid dream, it fades out, and do you just lie there and wait for SP, and then enter another LD?

----------


## Klace

Exactly.
Sometimes there is no SP, but you enter an LD nearly moments after the previous one ends if you do it correctly.

----------


## DCK7

In order to start the DIELD technique, do you need to have a lucid dream first before chaining? Or does this technique work with a normal dream as well?

----------


## anomanderis

> In order to start the DIELD technique, do you need to have a lucid dream first before chaining? Or does this technique work with a normal dream as well?



As Klace said, it is much easier, at least for me, to stay immobile when i'm coming out of a lucid dream. When i come out of a "normal" dream, i find that it usually encompasses a movement of my body, since i haven't hypnotized myself to not move, yet.

----------


## Klace

How about a little bump, this technique has died down recently when it most should not have died down. I had three DEILD's last night, and I urge you to try it all.

----------


## SomeDreamer

I must say that it's pretty funny I should find this thread today! Because I'm pretty sure this is the technique I used just this morning... and I didn't even knew it was a technique until now. I'll explain what happened  :smiley: 

Right, so this morning I had a very nice dream that wasn't lucid mind you. Then suddenly the dream faded and I awoke(still eyes closed, laying complety still). I knew I had just exited the dream, and I could hear noises from around the house(my family walking around). Although I wanted to continue the feeling the dream gave me so badly that I just layed still, same position, still eyes closed and started to concentrate on falling asleep again. A very few seconds later I entered sleep paralyzis! I knew this because I have tried that before. I heard this very load noise, and immidiatly knew I was I was entering a sleep paralysiz. I don't find them scary, and so I just continue to "ignore" it. After the noise I felt like I was being dragged off my bed like a ragdoll. After that feeling faded it was like I saw myself being dragged through this tunnel very, very quickly. While this happened I started thinking to myself: "Right, it's now I have the chance of being trown into a dream scene. With that in mind I quickly started to think of a spot, and quickly came up with a car! Moments later I found myself in a car ^^ I was in my dream, lucid. I quickly jumped out of the car and was now on a road. I now remembered that the next task I had promised myself to complete was flying! And I succeeded :smiley:  I could go into more details, but this thread wasn't ment for this in the first place, so I'll leave it there.

I can deffinately say that I found it surprising! And as a technique I could easily fall in love with it, I mean I had success with this today and it was quite easy. Also, I have practiced my dream recall for a month now, and I actually found that part very easy. And therefore I were able to recall my whole dream, too. It felt good! hehe.

And the funny part was, as I stated above, that I didn't even knew it as a technique! This was the very first time I tried to do it this way.

I'll have to try this again today :wink2:

----------


## Lunalight

I just used this technique this morning, but it was like 10:45 so it was a short lucid. But w/e, this technique works wonders!

----------


## 2Fruits

So, sorry if this is already been answered... but how do I wake up at the end of each dream?!?!?!

Normally in the morning I'll just wake up and write down the 4-5 detailed, vivid dreams I remember. So I think that this theoretically should work for me... I just can't seem to wake up after a dream?

----------


## Jules2007

This technique is fantastic! I have almost made it work for me, and it is really easy. I was amazed at how just passively saying to my mind that I will stay still after a dream (non-lucid) works very well a lot of the time. I'll wake-up and think "ok stay still". I always experience vibrations when I remain still, I guess this is sleep paralysis as I don't move anyway, but one time I heard my grandmother's voice really loudly in my room. Luckily it doesn't freak me out now as I just tell myself it's just SP.

Anyway, my problem is, I'll wake-up, stay still, have vibrations in a matter of seconds, but then they'll go away and I don't know what happens then. I suppose I just go into a non-lucid dream. Do you have any tips for making it into a lucid dream? I'm gonna see if imagining a scene will get me into a lucid.

I have to say I love this technique though, and if I can just make it into a lucid I know this will be the best technique for me. Plus having SP is really fun sometimes (for me as I don't really find it scary and it makes me think I'm actually getting somewhere).

So yeh, any advice would be great and thank you thank you for this technique!

----------


## bc8109

I'd say this thread should be stickied, it's a great technique that just about anyone can pick up with ease. I haven't tried this one in a while, but I remember the first time I did some autosuggestion for staying motionless upon waking, it worked like a charm. Upon seeing this up here again, I definitely will be trying this throughout the week. Awesome tutorial!

----------


## Klace

Why thank you!
I do believe this should be sticked as well, because of the sheer easiness and the fact that anyone that dreams can pick it up, meaning everyone can pick it up and use it. But I'm afraid that asking for a sticky would be asking too much of the moderators/administrators.

----------


## 2Fruits

Ah Klace this is brilliant! I kind of didn't quite get it... but nearly! This morning at 5am I woke up. I had a dream about maggots, then woke up facing my clock @ 5.30. I thought I'd try DEILDing. I thought about lDing and instantly went into SP and had HI. About 1min later I fell into a semi lucid type dream!


So excited about this technique  :smiley:

----------


## Klace

Nice, glad you like the technique and congratulations on the first step of becoming a DEILD'er!

----------


## Liquidnine

I tried this, however i forgot to not move and keep my eyes still when I woke.
However, tonight I'm going to try the self-suggestion ....hopefully it will work.

I always manage to re-enter normal dreams after waking up and going back to sleep, but I just don't think of making it an LD for some reason  :tongue2:

----------


## Klace

Was there any luck using auto suggestion LiquidNine?
If not, I will update the first post tomorrow with the proper way to auto suggest for a higher rate/chance of successfully DEILD'ing

----------


## 2Fruits

I'm NEARLY there! I can fall back into a dream and I'll border on being lucid. For example, last night:

I woke up and lay there not moving thinking about lucid dreaming. I must have slipped into a dream because I remember swimming (a huge dreamsign for me) and thinking that I could breathe under water. I put my hand up to my nose and I could breathe, so I thought GREAT! I'M DREAMING! Just as I thought that... I could feel 'the real me' twitching my hand in bed. So I woke up and continued my day.

If you didn't realise when I 'woke up' it was a false awakening. I continued about my day... a Saturday. My mum told me we were getting a puppy later in the day.

When I actually woke up I as sad, because we weren't getting a puppy. But I was happy that I had fallen into a dream using DEILD!

----------


## Klace

You are SO close.
Here is a tip I've just created in the last week or so:

_"When you wake up and stay still with your eyes closed, stay still and let yourself fall into Sleep Paralysis, do not get excited and immediately do a reality check after the paralysis subsides. Stay still, and try to make yourself sink through your bed, either that or make gravity change to flip you off your bed in an upright position, because only after you can do this, are you fully immersed in the dream world. If you cannot do this, then wait for a little while after paralysis diminishes and do a reality check, keep your eyes open, though you may feel need to close them, doing so will most likely result in waking up, you do not have to blink in a dream, your eyes are perfectly closed in the real world. Walk slowly, feel the textures on your bare feet, and then you should be fully immersed, do not take any rash actions right away, let yourself sink into the dream. This may take a few lucid dreams to master, they can be much much longer as you are fully immersed"_

----------


## 2Fruits

Thanks for the tip  :smiley: 

I'll keep trying because I can feel that I am ridiculously close to getting it. This is a really awesome technique that I hope people learn about.

How many lucids do you get in a week using DEILD?

----------


## Elucive

I've tried every tech except this one, I'm going to try tonight...

I REALLY hope I get some results, nothing else works for me.

----------


## sourcejedi

> Why thank you!
> I do believe this should be sticked as well, because of the sheer easiness and the fact that anyone that dreams can pick it up, meaning everyone can pick it up and use it. But I'm afraid that asking for a sticky would be asking too much of the moderators/administrators.



I'd tend to agree.  But enough people seem to have been interested for you to submit this to Seeker as a tutorial.  Why isn't your name here?

----------


## Klace

To answer your question, if I really set my intentions I can have anywhere from 5-10+ in a week. Mostly a few in one night.

----------


## TalkingHead

Does it help to try visualizing the previous dream that you just exited as you're waiting for sleep paralysis?

----------


## 2Fruits

> To answer your question, if I really set my intentions I can have anywhere from 5-10+ in a week. Mostly a few in one night.
> __________________



Thanks  :smiley:  I also nearly had a DEILD last night... I woke up straight after a dream and managed to keep totally still and leave my eyes shut. I was like this but alert for about 10min and didn't experience anything  :Sad:  So I kind of gave up and went to sleep.

So.... close....

----------


## Liquidnine

Hmmm, autosuggestion worked abit, I managed to keep y eyes closed when I woke up at night. But i dont remember anything else, i think I was only semi-conscious lol

----------


## Elucive

Twice last night I woke up after a dream, yet I moved.  :Mad: 

Oh well, I'll try again tonight.

----------


## Klace

Oy, had 6 DEILD's last night.

----------


## Wavefunction

Is there a DEILD tutorial?!

----------


## Klace

The first post pretty much tells you everything you need to know.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Hey klace it's been awhile since I posted here but I want to tell everyone how I deild (written by me)

How I get lucid

Ok this is how I usualy get lucid, it works really well for me, you may recognize that it's alot like DEILD if you know what that is (Dream (re)Entry Intruced Lucid Dream) which is a method in which you wake up in the middle of the night and don't move and your sopposed to beable to wild back in, but that last part isn't described very well, and thats the basics of my method.

Step 1:

Ok you have to beable to stimulate a tactile sense like a feeling of your body moving but it's not actualy moving, you can practice anytime you like, just try to day dream about yourself moving around, if you don't know what I mean it's like when you try to remember what something feels like just try to remember what it feels like to spin around, or do a summer salt.

Step 2:

Ok you know that time right when you first wake up from a dream or from sleep were you arn't really fully awake your just kind of half way inbetween (and you'll probably think your all the way woken up) you probably go through this stage everytime you wake up inless you use an alarm clock or something, if you do this it can still work you just need to beable to remember what you have to do when you wake up at random times during the night, you have to beable to get used to waking up and not moving, if you move alittle it's fine, occasionally you'll have dreamed of moving just awhile ago so your mind iwll think you already missed your chance, thats possibly just a dream, and you were probably sleepy anyway so you didn't really get woken up by it. (I use a fan at night if it's cold outside you can always use lots of blankets make it so it's cooler but not uncomfterbal, then you should wake up during the night out of being to cold, but not all the way usualy (the fan could hinder your dream re-entry if your easily distracted but you could do it without the fan you might not wake up as much though)

Step 3:

Ok when you awake try not to move, don't look t the clock, don't think just do as I say, now if your good at imagening tactile sensations which is how it feels to move parts of your body or touch something but not actually touching it or doing it just activly bring the feeling about of doing it, now a good way to do this is perform a summersalt that is intirly in your mind, at first it may seem silly, but feel the feeling of bringing your head down feel the diffrents in gravity start lifting your imagenary feet up and roll all the way forward, bring your imagenary hands to stabilize your self, it may not feel like it's working but continue and after doing it acouple times (maybe a bunch but don't loose faith) you should feel like your body is in that position (you'll probably think you accidently moved but don't worry) now step out of your bed (probably where the dream will begin) and try opening your eyes, visualization may come as a bit hard at first but it comes eventualy (if your using the fan be sure to not even worry about the fan stoping you and just ignore it and continue.

works for me about every morning, if I sleep well.

----------


## Sugarglider11

> Hey klace it's been awhile since I posted here but I want to tell everyone how I deild (written by me)
> 
> How I get lucid
> 
> Ok this is how I usualy get lucid, it works really well for me, you may recognize that it's alot like DEILD if you know what that is (Dream (re)Entry Intruced Lucid Dream) which is a method in which you wake up in the middle of the night and don't move and your sopposed to beable to wild back in, but that last part isn't described very well, and thats the basics of my method.
> 
> Step 1:
> 
> Ok you have to beable to stimulate a tactile sense like a feeling of your body moving but it's not actualy moving, you can practice anytime you like, just try to day dream about yourself moving around, if you don't know what I mean it's like when you try to remember what something feels like just try to remember what it feels like to spin around, or do a summer salt.
> ...



thanks ldg, im good at not moving when I wake up from a dream but I always had trouble with the wild part, I'll try tonight, hopefully it will work

edit: why did I quote you post, there was no reason

----------


## Klace

Great tutorial LDG!
What I did last night several times was imagine myself flipping, sort of a somersault, until my dream body somersaulted right out of my bed, and into a lucid dream! 
Of course this means it's in my apartment, but there is also a door, and I can imagine whatever I want to be behind it.
Sometimes though I just want to kick back in my dream apartment and put on anything I can imagine on the television, how cool is that.

----------


## Elucive

So if I tell myself before bed over and over again that I will wake up after (or during?) my dreams and stay still, that will help me?

----------


## TalkingHead

Do you think it ever helps to visualize the previous dream you just had while DEILDing?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Great tutorial LDG!
> What I did last night several times was imagine myself flipping, sort of a somersault, until my dream body somersaulted right out of my bed, and into a lucid dream! 
> Of course this means it's in my apartment, but there is also a door, and I can imagine whatever I want to be behind it.
> Sometimes though I just want to kick back in my dream apartment and put on anything I can imagine on the television, how cool is that.



Thanks, I've been trying to teach this method to as many people who will listen I would like to know how many people do you know who do this as much as you do, and have you improved on deild since we last talked, if so how often can you do it know?

Nice lucid count BTW your catching up to me.

----------


## 90sjesus

I sometimes try this technique, but I worry that it won't work and that when I wake up at the regular time I get up (after 8 or 9 hours), that i'll forget the dream I had in the first place and therefore decrease my dream recall. Sounds like a good technique though, i'll try harder with it, thanks.

----------


## Elucive

Ugh, once again when I woke up I moved.....such a bad habit. I try to think before I act but when I wake up I'm just brain-dead. :p

----------


## lagunagirl

is auto-suggestion the only way to train yourself not to move or open your eyes when you wake up? I dont know why it's so hard to keep my eyes closed, but it is

----------


## Fox Blade

I actually did this method the other day. I also had no SP. FA's can't fool me. I hear this noise that gets louder until it just stops into silence. An instant lucid.  :wink2:

----------


## therpgmaker

Usually, when I wake up, I don't remember dreaming, but I just lay still in bed, and think of if I had any dreams. I usually then remember one. Does this mean it's too late to DEILD?

----------


## TalkingHead

> is auto-suggestion the only way to train yourself not to move or open your eyes when you wake up? I dont know why it's so hard to keep my eyes closed, but it is



       I attached a cell phone alarm to my hand at night so that I can shut the alarm off without moving.

----------


## TalkingHead

"This is an add-on to the waking up phase of the FILD method. 

What've I've done is 1) taken a cotton glove and cutoff the fingers so its not too hot. 
2) put velcro on the back of my phone and the glove. 
3) I set my alarm for 4 hours after I go to bed. Then I put my glove on with the cell phone attached to it.
4) the cell phone alarm is set to go off in a half hour and then snooze for 15-20 minutes thereafter.

This allows me to wake up and shut off my alarm, hopefully without exiting Sleep paralysis because I don't have to move to shut off my alarm. Unfortunatley, this hasn't worked yet for me, one of the reasons I think being that my alarm is too loud and jarring."

----------


## Jules2007

This was working really well for me, but the last week for some reason I can't stay still after I wake-up. I've tried autosuggestion like I did before, but it isn't working now, I don't know why. Ah well I'll just have to keep trying it.
   I did have a lucid the other night but I think this was a DILD, although maybe it could've been a DEILD if I didn't remember the waking-up part.
I do love this tutorial though, I think it is most peoples best shot at getting a lucid at will.

----------


## Menthol

Nice technique. Didn't become lucid(opened my eyes to soon) but I entered SP and got a hum in my ears after 5 seconds of waking up.

----------


## LightningBlade

So how do I use Brain Bullet?

----------


## lagunagirl

> It seems like if you are able to follow all of the instructions in this tutorial except you do NOT have recall, then this would be an excellent time to try the FILD technique.



actually, this would probably help you to DEILD... not only because of bad recall but for if you forget to hold still and keep your eyes closed when you wake up. That's what my problem is. But when you wake up and realize it's too late to DEILD because you rolled over, then just do FILD. It's easier to do DEILD after a lucid dream than it is after a normal dream, so even though FILDS are usually short and not very vivid for a lot of people, you can know when you're going to wake up so you can remember not to move

----------


## bro

Well done Klace, I appreciate this well written tutorial...

I've some luck with this myself, like some of the others, experiencing a wake-up after a dream, and not moving...not on purpose, but just because of being groggy...Usually, like someone else said, I feel STRONG vibrations...and try to enter a dream...

I guess it's kind of a mini-WILD while MILD'ing, and re-entering...a little of everything...Anyway it definetely has potential, and perhaps with affirmation to stay still after waking, it really can help lots of people experience their first LD's...

 :smiley:

----------


## Fergie1

Success last night.  ::D:  Usually I move when I wake up from a dream but for some reason I didn't. Can't remember how long it was before I felt like a "wave" when SP was kicking in.

----------


## Klace

Just a bump to get the word out, from, well... Me.

----------


## Arch0n

What do I input into Brain Bullet to wake up during the night?

----------


## tekkendreams

> Ah...I've mastered this technique for years. 
> 
> I refer to it as marathon lucid dreaming...because I just keep going through the stages of sleep paralysis, HI, lucid dream over and over again. I used to have about 20 lucid dreams when I would nap this way. However, I've discovered better methods that allow me to extend my lucid dreams to last as long as I want...so I usually only have to re-enter 2 or 3 times now.
> 
> The only downfall I've found about this...is that...I typically only remember the last several LDs that I had and the first few are lost.
> 
> So...there have been times when I have had such amazing LD that I have chosen not to re-enter...because I wanted to remember it and write it down.
> 
> edit: oh, and one thing you need to warn people about...is that FAs (false awakenings) are extremely common when using this method...so always be prepared...I myself never have any problem distinguishing an false and a real awakening but I know alot of people do



Aquanina !! i am jealouse!!! marathon of ld's please post ur better method

----------


## Altair

so far i have have not had enough patience with SP so maybe this will work if i wake up, I'll give it a go

----------


## aklyatne

I did this last night (3 LDs in a row); It's the way I've gotten most of my LD's, and I didn't know it had a 'name' until now...I have a strange way of getting into another lucid, though.
One of my all-time favorite video games is "The Legend of Zelda:Link's Awakening".  When you die in that game, you get a menu with the options "Continue", "Save & Exit", and "Exit Without Saving".  Whenever I wake up from an LD, I visualize this menu in my head.  Then I make a 4th option fade in : "Become Lucid Again".  Then I select that, and I appear in a completely new, random dreamscape!  I know, it's strange, but it works (for me)!

----------


## Klace

Heh, that's actually genius.
Thanks for your input.
Does your lucid repeat menu play the same theme from the game when you die?  :tongue2:

----------


## aklyatne

> Heh, that's actually genius.
> Thanks for your input.
> Does your lucid repeat menu play the same theme from the game when you die?



Yeah, it does play the music.  I'm surprised I still remember it; it's a GameBoy color game that I haven't actually played in at least 2 years...  :smiley:

----------


## Klace

Okay, it won't let me edit my initial post, so I just want to post instructions from the not so visited Research Section DEILD topic for people to read, and just to get some life back into the topic.*


NEWS: If you wish to partake in this technique study, simply put a counter for DEILD's in your sig, and count it up whenever you have a lucid from this technique, if you chain lucid's, put how many you chained in your sig as well, get to it!*
=================================
=================================
*Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream (DEILD)*
*By:* _Klace_
*FAQ*
*1: What is DEILD(Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream)?*
_DEILD, is a method created by me, Klace as a sort of "substitute" for the WILD process, this technique is nearly exactly like WILD exept it only take a few moments to perform, does not interrupt your sleep, and as long as you do it right, will have a 100% success rate.
_
*2: How did such a method come to be?*
_This method started a month or two ago, and developed up until now, when I felt it was good enough to give out to the public, I woke up in a SP state and used it to chain a lucid dream, I tried to teach myself to do this after every dream, and I made a set of instructions so that you can do so as well, and have many lucids a night depending on your dream recall or if you remember waking up in the middle of the night._

*3. Seems simple, how did it take months to make?*
_Yes, it does seem very simple. But alot of time and effort was put into making a set of instructions that can be performed by anyone with some practice, as long as you keep practicing you will find that this technique works amazingly well, some may not even need practice!_
*
Instructions:*
_Sorry to make you read through the FAQ to get to the instructions, but the FAQ covers everything you would need to know before you 
can do this technique. read it, and you can become a DEILD'er!_

*STEP ONE:*
*Have many Dreams, You wake up from them all, which is where this technique is performed!*
_The first step is, you want to make sure you remember that you wake up from all your dreams that you have, and teach yourself to remember this, no it's not hard at all, and does not require much practice, odds are, everyone here already remembers when they wake up from dreams because they write in their dream journal._

*STEP TWO:*
*Teach yourself to NOT move at all, and keep your eyes closed when you awake from a dream.*
_When you awake from a dream, you must teach yourself to keep your eyes closed and to not move at all, I don't have any scientific explanation to back me up here, but I think this naturally causes your body's REM period to continue because it thinks you are still asleep. Now you will enter Sleep paralysis momentarily, and it can be a scary experience, but tell yourself, It's not real, your body is doing this naturally and it is not dangerous, no harm can be done._

*STEP THREE:*
*Stay still in sleep paralysis, and a few moments later, Lucid away!*
_Momentarily, after sleep paralysis starts, you will be in a lucid state, and can do what you want, this is basically like WILD, it offers the best possible lucid dream and is very stable, and controllable depending on your person. Now do whatever you wish for this lucid dream, when you feel the dream fading away, proceed onto Step four for chaining lucid's, have as many a night as you are able to!
IMPORTANT: If you can't get past SP and it fades out and you feel too awake to do it again, do an RC, Chances are you are dreaming, try it out._

*STEP FOUR:*
*When you feel the dream slipping away, now is the chance to make your body stay still no matter what, you know you are waking up, and you can stay still after you wake up, back to back lucid's!*
_When you wake up from a lucid, you know you are waking up because mostly, it just fades away, while it fades away, just stay completely still when it's fading away, and then when you wake up, do this and you will chain many lucid's together a night, no problem.
This could be named the new Holy grail of lucid dreaming, with practice, you can have as many lucid's a night as you want, and as many as your body will let you!_

----------


## Sugarglider11

I have tried Deild many times and I cannot see what I am doing wrong.

When I wake up from a dream, I will not move, when I wake up I will feel very uncomfortable (the body testing the mind to see if its asleep) and my breathing is also hard to keep in a regular pattern. I think I'm really close, but I don't know how long to wait before the dream begins.

----------


## Klace

SugarGlider, what you posted, seems to me the onset of a Lucid Dream via DEILD. You did not mention however, if your eyes were closed.
If they weren't, they must be.
If they are, it seems you are almost there, just be patient in your attempts.
(Not too patient, if you lie their for like 20 minutes trying to DEILD you are basically just performing a WILD, as DEILD is just an incredibly shortened WILD).

----------


## Sugarglider11

Yes my eyes were closed, I think I'm giving in to the uncomfortable feeling, how much longer should I wait, I wait about 30 seconds, but when I am in the half sleep state I think its longer and just give in and move.

----------


## Klace

Whenever I've experienced a DEILD, the transition was near instant.
Or at most, a minute.
I'm not sure exactly what to tell you, except that it's necessary you experiment until the technique works, because it seems you have been performing all the pre-requisites flawless.
I may also suggest trying a WBTB/WILD combination, because if you can do that, once you get used to the SP feeling and how your body enters lucid dreams from a waking state it may be much easier for you.
(Also, if you perform a WILD, you can use it to chain many DEILD's)

----------


## Sugarglider11

When I enter Sp during a wild It feels like I am spinning, but during Deild It feels all tingly. I think its just that I give in. The other day I tried Deild an in about a minute I entered a non lucid dream, I am just going to be patient next time.

----------


## lonestarx

okay. how can u do this if after u dream ur REM is  done isnt it? also how can u train urself u not to open ur eyes  after a dream? atleast 90% of the time I open my eyes. One more is it 100% that when u enter a dream lucid?

----------


## Sugarglider11

Lone, all you have to do is have the intention, if your eyes are open for a seconds I think you can keep on going. Also your rem period isn't over, if you go back to sleep it will start again. If you do this this right it should be close to 100%, tonight I will wait more than 30 seconds before I stop.

Lone, I have some advice for you, try to write correctly, if you do you are more likely to get replies from people and they will take you more seriously.

----------


## lonestarx

lol yeah I read everything.... I do its just that I was in a hurry so I wrote like that. Im def. gonna try this tonight. Good Job Klace  :smiley:

----------


## Sugarglider11

I was going to edit it out after I saw another of you posts, I'm sorry. Good luck though.

edit:woot, It worked this morning. When I was trying some words appeared that said "just fall into it" so I did. I felt sleep paralysis come on and in a few seconds I was dreaming. The dream only lasted a few seconds though.

----------


## ThiefDeath

This worked great for me for inducing and chaining recallable dreams.  I think I recalled more dreams last night/morning trying this than ever before.  They were also very clear and involving, and some of them even involved light superpowers.  None of them, however, were lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Thanks to DEILD again this morning I had around 5 lucid dreams, all fairly good length for me, though I was really trying WILD, I still view DEILD as a type of training wheels for WILD.

I've gotten better at deild, when I wake up if I can't do deild successfully I simply loose conscious, and then seem to regain it very soon after in which case deild can be done. 

The funny thing about methods like this and wild with me, is I have FA's where I successfully wild, and it puts me down when I wake up after the lucid and relise I was dreaming even before the wild/deild. 

Though I can usualy instantly tell apon waking reather I can do it or not, if I can't I just slip out of conscious as fast as possible only to wake secounds later, till I can do it, but still I wish you could improve the tactile sense, by puting your mental state in the correct state, such as learning to shift conscious states, my friend says this is possible, and he does it whenever he wants.

----------


## acodemaster

> If anyone wonders where he/she can get BrainBullet. The answer is here.
> You will need a BitTorrent program like Azureus,Bitlord,uTorrent etc.



Argh, can you upload that somewhere else? because I tried both limewire and utorrent and the torrent doesn't download on any of them (the dl speed is stuck at 0kbps, with no seeds)

----------


## Metaphyz1k

This technique was described in Stephen LaBerge's Exlporing the World of Lucid Dreaming in 1990. The only difference was that he didn't name it DEILD.

----------


## TimeStopper

Sounds great. I just need to realize the point of waking.

I think Brain Bullet is sort of a placebo. It hasn't really been scientifically verified the effectiveness of subliminal messages.

----------


## d00m42

So far I haven't had an LD with any method but I can sort of do a DEID instead of DEILD because when I wake up and realize I was just dreaming, if I don't move and focus on the dream with my eyes closed I re enter the dream, or enter a similar version of it. I have to figure out how to realize I'm dreaming while I'm in one of my many vivid dreams.

----------


## Curtis

Wow, bravo I am definatly gunna try this tonight, lol I even had to do a RC just to prove to myself this technique is THIS GOOD! Also were is the auto segestions?

----------


## TimeStopper

I had tried this once. Although I still moved (into a more comfortable position) and I just laid there for 20 minutes without any effect.

----------


## Curtis

Because you moved.....

I tried this last night, not much sucsess, but hey I dont only sleep once, ill try again tonight

----------


## Tryble

Had my first LD last night.  It ended fairly quickly, but I remembered to try DEILD.  I kept my eyes closed and after a moment felt odd, vibrations through my body and heart was pounding fairly quickly.  I was kind of confused but a moment later I was in another LD.  
I guess it worked.  Whoo!

----------


## TimeStopper

Do you have to count to keep yourself aware or anything? So you don't enter non-Ld?

----------


## Curtis

Just think of were you wanna go

----------


## lonestarx

grr after my FILD tonight, Im gonna try this tonight. ill Post back with restults after.

----------


## TimeStopper

Success! Although I sort of moved I was kind of still drowsy. So I laid there and felt vibrations. After slowing down my breathing felt sinking feeling then I went in. It didn't last too long though; all I really did were reality checks and then I woke.

----------


## Yosemine

Wow, thanks for this. I'm not sure if I actually did it, but I got a lucid dream. What I mean is, in my first dream last night I got lucid at the very end, and then "woke up." I don't know if it was a false awakening or if I really woke up because of course I kept my eyes shut. In a matter of seconds it felt like my entire body was vibrating and splashes of blue appeared before my eyes. Literally just ten seconds later I was floating over a purple ocean with blue highlights and completely lucid. I'm not sure if it counts since I realize it may have been a false awakening, but it was an amazing experience nonetheless.

----------


## SadieM

This technique is easy, yet hard. Your mind wakes up, but you make your body think is hasn't, etc. What's so hard for me is not moving or opening my eyes when I awaken. Maybe a sleep mask would help?

----------


## ninja9578

Just luck and practice.  Lots of time I realize that I'm dreaming just as I'm waking up and I try to say that when it fades I won't move.

----------


## Hiros

Yay. I had a DEILD last week, without even realizing it.

I became lucid via a DILD right as I woke up from my dream. Because I was aware, I felt awake before I even opened my eyes so I just kept them closed and chanted to myself "I'm in a dream" a few times and suddenly after what felt like maybe 10 seconds I was dreaming again and had the most Vivid lucid dream ever. I had no control and it didn't last long, but it was so real that I actually convinced myself I was awake and lost it  ::?:  I didn't think to do an RC, doh.

I want to try this technique every night now, but unless I'm lucid in the dream I wake up from, I seem to move around and open my eyes before I notice that I've woken up. Its harder than it sounds.  :Sad:  Auto-suggestion isn't working to prevent me moving upon waking. *sigh*

----------


## Oros

How i'm i suppose to do this. when i set my alarm i have to turn it of, and then i'll move. or i just drink lots of water, but i guess that i ain't suppose to stay in the bed then. XD. how shall i make this miracle come true?

----------


## Falsn

DEILD is interesting. I'll have to try sometime when I have good recall and can stay in bed without getting up xD

----------


## Jdog

i dont ever remember waking up after my dreams. i have decent dream recall but i only remember waking up in the morning

----------


## CrazyInSane

Don't forget to mention that DEILD is actually a subform (a "bastard child" as someone once humorously called it) of a WILD (Wake induced lucid dream). So, basically, DEILD can be used as a way of preparing for and practising for a standard WILD.

----------


## KingofKirby

just a quick question:

Is sleep paralysis pretty much automatic once you lie there for awhile?

----------


## ImageAll

I tried to DEILD last night, but with no success. There were a few reasons for this:

My dream recall isn't as good as it could be, having only two nights of practice.
I found myself picking my nose as I was awakening o.O, and had been doing so for a while before I tried staying still.
My position was so damn uncomfortable so I moved.  :tongue2: 

Due to trying to DEILD I didn't want to move to write down the zany, vivid and detailed Runescape-eque dream.  :Sad:  I shall continue to work on dream recall and add to my DJ before attempting a DEILD again. I also need to start using BrainBullet to help... >.>

----------


## Träumer

> Argh, can you upload that somewhere else? because I tried both limewire and utorrent and the torrent doesn't download on any of them (the dl speed is stuck at 0kbps, with no seeds)



If anyone still needs "brain-bullet" just ask me and I'll send it to him!

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Alright after continouing to use the tactile senses with DEILD I've made an important discovery, for those of you who actually do take the time to do the tactile senses. 

Just about 10 min ago I had awoken from a far sized DEILD chain, and When I awoke from this dream I was pretty sure I was awake, the fan was blazing in my ear, and I could feel the covers and sheets, when I tried tactile it seemed weak and tiresome, so all I did was lay still and let my mind flow wherever it wanted and after a few moments of this I tried tactile again and it came on much stronger, just make sure you don't move and lay still, very still.

See the problem may be for those who are just laying still are they are sticking in a before dream after dream state that they cannot enter because they don't have enough stimuli (hence what tactile is for)

And the problem with tactile is if you wake up and your too much out of a dream and try tactile it seems weak and tiresome to use, but you cannot seem to make the slip into the state of mind required for it.

----------


## Barns

> just a quick question:
> 
> Is sleep paralysis pretty much automatic once you lie there for awhile?



No.
It could happen at two points:
-When you are almost unconcious
-When you have just woken up

----------


## ld411

please help me does anyone have any tips for when you wake up and not move because i keep moving and then get mad! grrr

----------


## kingofclutch

Ok, so last night I woke up with a dream fresh in my mind. So I tried to do a DEILD. I didn't move and I kept my eyes closed. I imagined the environment and thought about the dream. Then it felt as if I was being sucked into the dream. It was a very weird feeling and it felt as though my body was actually moving. I don't remember what happened after that though. Can anyone explain to me what happened?

----------


## Shady

> Ok, so last night I woke up with a dream fresh in my mind. So I tried to do a DEILD. I didn't move and I kept my eyes closed. I imagined the environment and thought about the dream. Then it felt as if I was being sucked into the dream. It was a very weird feeling and it felt as though my body was actually moving. I don't remember what happened after that though. Can anyone explain to me what happened?



Sounds to me like you were in the transitional state between being "Awake" and in a dream. Many people experience that motion effect as the dream is appearing before them. Generally what happens is you may have lost concentration at the last second, or for whatever reason just didn't become lucid right away, possibly missed a dream sign or something.

Do you remember having any dreams at all after that point in the night? If not, dont feel bad.. happens to lots of people, get so close then just pass out lol  ::banana::

----------


## RBee

> Sounds great. I just need to realize the point of waking.
> 
> I think Brain Bullet is sort of a placebo. It hasn't really been scientifically verified the effectiveness of subliminal messages.



The 'scientific' credence is simply a study done in the 60s by some theater owner that placed 'subliminal cuts' into a movie which caused them to flash on the screen at 1 /24th of a second. . It's been proven not to have any real effect on the subconscious mind.

It's a pretty common misconception that a 'subliminal stimulus' such as an affirmation flashed on the screen 'below the threshold of awareness' will register with the subconscious mind, even though you werent aware of it consciously. Some facts regarding the nervous system and optic nerves will contradict this, since the message wasn't even on the screen long enough for the neurons to carry a recognizable image of the words to the brain. 

However it's one of the popular myths in pop-culture. An episode of Columbo back in 1972 furthered the myth as a generally accepted fact.

But hey... if a placebo works, then by all means use what works. Else, an affirmation that actually registers with the brain is about the only thing that will do any good.

edit: though there have been military uses of similar technology to reduce the occurence of friendly fire. However, this is use of flashes of color, and can be seen and comprehended, therefore not really a 'subliminal' stimulus. So, there is a hint of truth to it, but there's no scientific evidence supporting the technique used in 'brain bullet'.

----------


## ZmillA

Sounds promising, althougth I think the hardest part of this for me will be to keep my eyes closed when I awake from the first dream.

----------


## Chewnie91

Hello, thank you for clearing up how to perfrom this technique. I have heard about it frequently before but never actually gota the grasp on how to follow out the process. I understand it all and would like to try it.
My only problem is that i can never seem to natuarlly wake up from my dreams, and if i set my alarm, i would have to wake up and completely ruin the whole point of not moving. Do you have any tips on how i can wake up from my dreams naturally?

----------


## psychology student

Is the DEILD technique the same as Dream Chaining?

----------


## QMaster

This technique sounds great for me seeing as how sometimes I tend to not be able to get back to sleep after trying WBTB methods. 
I'll try this tonight and post my results.

----------


## QMaster

Lucid Dream on the 3rd night. I woke up and stayed still (with eyes closed). After maybe a second or two of SP, the dream formed around me and I sorta rolled out of my body. Then I had my most vivid lucid dream yet. Great Technique!

----------


## dylanshmai

I have never DEILDed on purpose before, but its happened numerous times which usually happens after intense dreams and walking up very hung over on some kind of alchohal or hallucinogen and I might even be trying to get up or open my eyes when it happens over again. haha, no escaping for me I guess. Another thing that helps me chain my dreams together is starving myself from any sleep for a long time and then simply going to sleep, and maybe leaving the music on (which is another story, but sometimes it helps invent motive, or creativity for my dreams. Radiohead is really nice to dream too as its essence is very nice and present even when I wake up)

Anyone heard of Flatland? I've been getting a cartoonish view in my dreams lately and have had cartoonish vision in real life too (due from drugs, and other stuff)

----------


## Videogamer 4 Life

Back to the autosuggestion process, how long does it usually take for Brain Bullet to "suggest" for your body to stay still and keep your eyes closed?

----------


## detail

When I tried this last night (3 times) I didnt get SP. Whats going on?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I really like the sound of this! I always wake up in the middle of the night but I always either open my eyes or move. So I will just practice not moving/opening my eyes when I wake up. Hopefully I recall my dreams tomorrow morning and get a DEILD!!!

----------


## rvdork

Ugh...how should I word this...  Which is more important, staying absolutely still, so that your whole mind goes to that, or relaxing, and if you have a twitch or something, just let it happen...  Sorry, that was badly worded, but it's the best I could do.
Also, how long does it take to go into SP?  I need to know how long I should lie there, before I can give up and record my latest dream in my journal.  Thanks  :smiley: 
~rvdork ::banana::

----------


## Psionics

would this work for a power nap?

----------


## Hypertrophy

> would this work for a power nap?



Why not ?  :wink2:

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> would this work for a power nap?



As long as you have a preceding dream, why not?

If you're just going from wakefulness to dreamland, that would be a WILD  :wink2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

how can i train myself to wake up after a dream?

----------


## kierany1

What is Recall? This may sound stupid  ::banana::

----------


## Denny22

Recall is how many dreams you remember upon waking up and in what level of detail.

----------


## jcwarrior91

Thank you so much for this post!!! I will try it tonight.

----------


## strael

I had a few of these last night directly after waking up. no vibrations or bad sleep paralysis or anything, I just closed my eyes, saw a light and used it to "crawl" into a dream. It wasn't very detailed and I couldn't control it well and had little recall, but I was lucid. Maybe I should have woken my mind up a little more beforehand.

I don't seem to have a problem with getting these if I move a little bit, I could have sworn I moved and opened my eyes.

----------


## jose

Need help in getting started with this technique, so im asking all the wisest. I have great recall and wake up after every dream. But they are non-lucid. Cant seem to wake up b4 the rem period ends. I wake, see the trailing HI, try getting back by focusing on my non physical body and all my senses, or staying still (which is easy for me)but it just fades away. I actually came to this idea b4 reading about it here, and think this is the way to go. But I cant seem to find success. If you have any suggestions, please reply Klace (or anyone else who can do this at will). ::bowdown::

----------


## Prince_RIP

Wow, I do this every night and never realized it was a real technique lol. I lucid dream every night due to this...I never read about it though lol.

----------


## jose

Wow! Lucky you. I havent been able to do this technique even once yet. Maybe you could say, step by step, how you do it. It would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Prince_RIP

> Wow! Lucky you. I havent been able to do this technique even once yet. Maybe you could say, step by step, how you do it. It would be greatly appreciated.



I just made a thread about it. It's not quite the same but it works the same. It's called "entering into a dream without losing consciousness" or something like that. If you have any questions just ask.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Had a bit of double luck, but it didn't fully turn me lucid.

Went back to sleep in the morning and towards the end of my dream as I was strangling some bad guy with a shrinking head, I thought that it was strange and shouted out I was dreaming...but woke up.

However I managed to stay still as the dream collapsed as I woke up. It was weird waking up with my eyes closed, but I tried to continue the dream in my head but I was in a very uncomfortable position. I did get a few "lurches" (weak versions of that "shift") though.

----------


## beachgirl

thanks for this post. this brings up my oft-considered dilemma of whether to write down a dream, thus getting out of it, or going back in with hopes of a DEILD. most of the time it doesn't work right out of a dream, but it does work if i have already been lucid.

----------


## jose

> I just made a thread about it. It's not quite the same but it works the same. It's called "entering into a dream without losing consciousness" or something like that. If you have any questions just ask.



Where can i find your tutorial/thread-"entering into a dream without losing conciousness"? Ive tried this method and lose my conciousness every time. Granted, ive had plenty of false awakinings, but i never seem to stay aware or reality check during these awakinings (no matter how much i affirm to do so while drifting off)

----------


## Prince_RIP

> Where can i find your tutorial/thread-"entering into a dream without losing conciousness"? Ive tried this method and lose my conciousness every time. Granted, ive had plenty of false awakinings, but i never seem to stay aware or reality check during these awakinings (no matter how much i affirm to do so while drifting off)



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=94333

----------


## jose

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=94333



i just read your technique and am amazed because the same thing with music happens to me. i dont actually try to think of the music, it just happens (i get a song stuck in my head). So i should just go with this? It would be great because i thought it was something i had to fight, and get back to a mantra like- "the next time i dream i want to realize im dreaming." Ive never experienced the sliding off the bed or anything, but i'll take it just to get there. I average about 1 ld per month, and thats not enough. i want to do this at will.

----------


## Sam1r

> =================================================
> *POST TWO: deild2*
> =================================================
> *PREPARATIONS IN ORDER TO BECOME A DEILD'er*
> =================================================
> *Step One: Dream Recall:*
> _-In order to effectively use DEILD in your lucid dreaming endeavors, your dream recall must be average, I recall
> around 10 dreams a weeek and DEILD is very effective every time I wake up from a dream. Of course if you don't 
> recall any dreams ever, DEILD is not for you, unless you wish to make a conscious effort on increasing your dream
> ...



Hey ... I'm sorry, I didn't quite understand you...
Don't move as soon as my dream is over?I don't usually wake up when my
dream is over...I wake up when I'm done sleeping...
Question 1: Were you trying to say "Don't open your eyes or move as soon as you wake up?"  if not...
Question 2: What's the other technique of knowing when a dream is over?
Sorry to bother,
Thanks,
Sam

----------


## Jules2007

Sam- since no one else has replied, I will jump in with whatever limited knowledge I have of this technique. 
You can train your mind to wake you up after a dream-I think we all do anyway for a second but we go straight back to sleep and don't remember ever waking. That's the autosuggestion, it's not that hard to train yourself to do. Just say something like "I will wake-up after my dream and remain still" or something over and over before you go to sleep.

Question 1-yes, the point is to make as litle movement as possible so try not to open your eyes or move, if you do it a little bit you still may be able to perform the technique.

Question 2-I don't know what other technique you are referring to, but another way is to set an alarm that goes off for a few seconds that you don't have to switch off yourself-this should wake you up just enough to perform the technique. I sometimes get my mum to ring my mobile a couple of times in the morning-because she gets up before me, she's cool like that. Anyway someone else can correct me if I've got any of the points wrong but I've performed this a couple of times with success. Just wanted to answer your questions as no one else had. Hope this helps a little.

----------


## Motley

> how can i train myself to wake up after a dream?



Try doing MILD, at least eh first part. That is what I am doing right now and it is working with waking me up.

----------


## pointofbeing

I occasionally use this technique. This may sound strange, but  sometimes after waking from a dream ill try to get lucid, and within 2- 5 sec ill start to get this strange wave like vibe pop in across my chest to my head, that is totally not sp it will get faster and faster, then just stops and ether ill just lay there and basically fail at wilding or it will immediately become very intense sp. I will say again this is not a hallucination but a real pee sp sensation that always happens for me. Does anyone hear have any clues as to what that is? Have any of you felt this prier to sp kicking in? I think it has something to do with the rem cycles in some way.

----------


## speedoman

Something that really helped me to improve my dream recall was to drink one or two glasses of water before going to sleep. what will happen is that you will wake up after a REM period has ended, and you will want to go the washroom. Try staying in bed for a little while and think about people, places you sometimes dream about. eventually you will remember something. I hope this helps.

----------


## pointofbeing

lol I meant pre-sp  sensation  not pee  ::D:

----------


## jose

> Need help in getting started with this technique, so im asking all the wisest. I have great recall and wake up after every dream. But they are non-lucid. Cant seem to wake up b4 the rem period ends. I wake, see the trailing HI, try getting back by focusing on my non physical body and all my senses, or staying still (which is easy for me)but it just fades away. I actually came to this idea b4 reading about it here, and think this is the way to go. But I cant seem to find success. If you have any suggestions, please reply Klace (or anyone else who can do this at will).



Had 1 success using this method, but it involved visualizing my hands (which had saved me from a collapsing LD once). Waking up after the dream is easy, as well as staying still, but ive tried this method probably close to 50x already. Is this something that is supposed to get better with practice? I feel I'm doing everything right. I often even get to a point where I feel my body shutting down into sp but then i'm just waiting...and waiting...not a twich! The only other thing that i can think of thats hindering me is my damn eyelids want to open and/or flutter, and i have to focus on closing them as i'm watching my hypnagogic imagery fade away. Ahhhh! Anyone have some pointers to stop the fluttering eyelids? (Ive tried the sleep mask) And does this tech. get easier with practice?

----------


## dreamer077

Just wondering as im thinking about trying this method what is sleep paralysis like? Is it scary and how long is it for? Thanks

----------


## WanderingMind

> Just wondering as im thinking about trying this method what is sleep paralysis like? Is it scary and how long is it for? Thanks



It varies from person to person. The main thing should be an amount of freezing of bodily function. 
For me it's gone from feeling like a wave traveling up my body to where I get less ability to move, to my bed shaking in an earthquake, to someone choking me (And me almost visualizing it with my eyes clothes), to someone holding me. 
The one and only time I had a DEILD I took Galantamine, and had 8 dreams chain together on an originally failed WBTB attempt. I remembered some tips from this even though I was originally expecting a normal LD or vivid dream. I stayed on my right side and didn't move and on. I just kept going in and out for about two hours.

----------


## dreamer077

i think i had sp last night. Felt like i was atached to my bed, unable to move and open my eyes, i thought that it was sp so i stayed calm and tryed to get into my dream, but my body was all numb and i forced my eyes open, a bit freaked out. I could go through it again, as it's supossed to be a easy way to get into a ld but iv'e read about hallucinations with sp and that would really put me off! I know there not real but i can't cope with stuff like that, any way to make sure no hallucinations?

----------


## Connor23

i tried to DEILD once, after i did my first induced lucid dream while going to sleep for the night (it was a short MILD) i felt the dream fading and then i recognized the back of my eyelids and i didnt move but i didnt feel anything other than the tingling i get from staying still for a while and i could freely move if i wanted too. after waiting 10 minutes i got bored of staying still and went to sleep for the night.  

So far no matter how hard i try i cant get to SP after the WBTB or the DEILD i never feel it

----------


## Amberwolf

This isn't working for me. I lie there still with my eyes closed for ten minutes after waking from my dream and I hear its not supposed to take that long and absolutely nothing happens. Its so frustrating  please help. I get frustrated since I know its not working but technically im doing nothing wrong am I missing something?

----------


## Elucive

You're probably "waking" up too much, or your REM period is done. When you wake up for DEILD it should not literally be waking up... You're kind of just going from one dream to the next.

----------


## Rathez

You are actually waking up, you just can't move a single muscle.  If you feel your awareness tune outwards, its done.  You're too awake.  When I DEILD, when I feel the dream slip into the darkness, I remain in the darkness.  It feels like I'm dreaming but of nothing; my senses never tune outwards however.

This will take some practice and auto suggestion to get used to.  Try doing some fake awakenings.  Go lay down in bed and pretend to sleep; lay there with your eyes closed and then 'pretend' to wake up and not move at all.

Don't half ass this, otherwise it won't work and you'll look like an idiot.  You really need to visualize it if you are going to practice it.

----------


## Exdream

I've decided to work on this, along with DILD. I've got really good recall (I just restarted my journal a week ago, and I've remember multiple dreams every night, even the night I started after months of a break)

I feel that with college coming, lucid dreaming will become useful for practicing things like public speaking, ect along with the recreational side.

----------


## Amberwolf

> You are actually waking up, you just can't move a single muscle.  If you feel your awareness tune outwards, its done.  You're too awake.  When I DEILD, when I feel the dream slip into the darkness, I remain in the darkness.  It feels like I'm dreaming but of nothing; my senses never tune outwards however.
> 
> This will take some practice and auto suggestion to get used to.  Try doing some fake awakenings.  Go lay down in bed and pretend to sleep; lay there with your eyes closed and then 'pretend' to wake up and not move at all.
> 
> Don't half ass this, otherwise it won't work and you'll look like an idiot.  You really need to visualize it if you are going to practice it.



So you're saying that if i'm at the point where I start actually thinking about what I'm doing that's too awake? You're reply was very helpful. And I never do move a single muscle. Some tutorials that i've read on other sites explain deild in a way that makes it seem like you can actually wake up or completely wake up and as long as you do so without opening your eyes and not moving while visualizing a past dream new dream getting out of bed etc the dream will form around you. This is the first time i've heard about half awake or not really awake as a kind of...well awake  for deild. Obviously I know what "out of it" or "half asleep" is when you're tired people wake you up and you shrug them off and keep sleeping. But its confusing when I wake up from my dreams at night I wake up. I don't kindof go halfway there. So how can I deild if after dreams I fully awaken albeit without moving? Is there a way to stop this full awakening even though im not moving I start thinking okay don't move you haven't opened your eyes that's good now imagine your dream....with nothing. But no one ever told me there was to awake in this technique as long as you're still and calm you're fine, or so i've heard. But obviously that's false

----------


## Rathez

> So you're saying that if i'm at the point where I start actually thinking about what I'm doing that's too awake? You're reply was very helpful. And I never do move a single muscle. Some tutorials that i've read on other sites explain deild in a way that makes it seem like you can actually wake up or completely wake up and as long as you do so without opening your eyes and not moving while visualizing a past dream new dream getting out of bed etc the dream will form around you. This is the first time i've heard about half awake or not really awake as a kind of...well awake  for deild. Obviously I know what "out of it" or "half asleep" is when you're tired people wake you up and you shrug them off and keep sleeping. But its confusing when I wake up from my dreams at night I wake up. I don't kindof go halfway there. So how can I deild if after dreams I fully awaken albeit without moving? Is there a way to stop this full awakening even though im not moving I start thinking okay don't move you haven't opened your eyes that's good now imagine your dream....with nothing. But no one ever told me there was to awake in this technique as long as you're still and calm you're fine, or so i've heard. But obviously that's false



Basically when we wake up, we are all naturally tuned to move / fully awake.  When we are fully awake, our senses our tuned outwards; we are aware of our external world.  We do not want this when we are trying to DEILD; DEILD is like a WILD, we want to be in sleep paralysis.  The key is to remain in sleep paralysis in DEILD, rather than achieve it in a WILD.

Its hard to DEILD out of a normal dream.  Since we are not aware, we usually do not become aware until we fully awake, which makes it hard to do out of a normal dream.  However, out of a lucid dream, its FAR easier.  You are already consciously aware, so you can retain that inside awareness, but let your body remain in sleep paralysis.

I highly recommend trying this out of a lucid dream first, the experience will make a huge difference in your normal attempts.

Also, can you link to the sites you were referencing? I would like to read them, see if they are taking a different approach.

----------


## Elucive

I agree. The only times I've DEILDed is after a lucid dream. I've been waiting to try my own custom variation of a CAN-WILD but with so much crap going on it's hard to even sleep properly.

----------


## Rathez

> but with so much crap going on it's hard to even sleep properly.



I know what you mean.  Can't wait for classes to start; the consistency will return!

----------


## Sam1r

Hey...
I seem to have a coupl'a questions regarding dream entry... :Cheeky: 
1. What if I don't remember my last dream? Can I re-enter a dream from the same night?
if not...any tips for recalling my last dream while being in between dream-reality state...
2. Just how hard is it to create a scenario?Do any of you do it?

----------


## cluelesspug

Step 2 is not necesssarily true. I woke up, opened my eyes to see what time it was, rolled over, and then still managed to have a DEILD.

----------


## Elucive

It wasn't a DEILD then, it was a WILD.

----------


## 1ronaut

I remembered this somehow after coming out of my LD and I think that it worked except I got a FA which ruined my chance for a LD but this is an awesome tutorial, thanks!

----------


## SuddenGun007

Quick question. This morning when having a ld, the dream faded and I was in a Fa trying to get back into another dream, so I visualized a bag of chips and I saw the chip bag grow in front of me and then I saw it open with chips around it, then i was in another ld where I was restocking a chip rack at work. Would this be considered a DEILD or WILD?

----------


## WarBenifit156

Your technique is ingenious, I've used it once. I'm gonna try it again. Also, how many times have you chain lucid dreamed?

----------


## jose

Its hard to DEILD out of a normal dream.  Since we are not aware, we usually do not become aware until we fully awake, which makes it hard to do out of a normal dream.  However, out of a lucid dream, its FAR easier.  You are already consciously aware, so you can retain that inside awareness, but let your body remain in sleep paralysis.

I highly recommend trying this out of a lucid dream first, the experience will make a huge difference in your normal attempts.

i understand deilding is easier from a lucid rather than normal dream...but what are your steps to get there in the first place? how many times do u state test during the day? and what night time rituals do u use to get there?

----------


## husula1011

Hey guys , when i try to do this, i cant help it , i have to move because i feel unconftarble :S 
Help¿?

----------


## insideout

I can do this fairly easily after I wake up from a lucid dream. I often forget after a regular dream, though. I'm already trying to train myself not to move after I wake up to help me remember my dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Im gettingg ready to post a tutorial... Maybe it will help you guys.*

----------


## rynkrt3

> Im gettingg ready to post a tutorial... Maybe it will help you guys.



Where will it be posted?

----------


## iFatal

This sounds like an interesting technique i'll try and combine this with some of the other techniques I have used and hopefully my results will be positive  :smiley:

----------


## DpsBob

Once I can DILD at will using MILD/V-MILD techniques, I'm going to advance to this method...

I accidentally did it more or less once, and it was that lucid dream that forever sparked my interest... it was fricking epic.

----------


## doing

I remember myself waking up after some dreams which is perfect since that is a requirement, my question is why do you need to have recall for this. I understand that to remember the lucid you need to have good recall, but to preform the technique why is dream recall needed.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by rynkrt3


Where will it be posted?



Not sure yet. Ill let you know*

----------


## AFYTXR

I once did this without knowing, I woke up and for some reason I wanted to return to my dream even though my dream was about school. I returned however I was unfortunately Lucid for like 3 seconds before the dream took over. I also remember opening my eyes before re-entering the dream.

----------


## Sahashara

I had one sucessful attempt with deild, but I´m not sire if I understand the conceipt of chaining... I didn´t find a tutorial or post about this specific topic. I will gladly thank anyone who could explain to me how it is done?

How it is possible to chain LD´s if after one full night rest my mind wants to stay more and more alert? Or maybe its best to use this conceipt during the night? I tried to chain a LD but when I felt I was back looking to the blackness, I was feeling to alert to dream again...

----------


## Freemymind93

I'm thinking about trying to induce a DEILD starting tonight. Any experienced DEILD-ers have any helpful advice?

----------


## Cethulsus

> Ah...I've mastered this technique for years. 
> 
> I refer to it as marathon lucid dreaming...because I just keep going through the stages of sleep paralysis, HI, lucid dream over and over again. I used to have about 20 lucid dreams when I would nap this way. However, I've discovered better methods that allow me to extend my lucid dreams to last as long as I want...so I usually only have to re-enter 2 or 3 times now.
> 
> The only downfall I've found about this...is that...I typically only remember the last several LDs that I had and the first few are lost.
> 
> So...there have been times when I have had such amazing LD that I have chosen not to re-enter...because I wanted to remember it and write it down.




Can you please tell me how you managed to make your dreams longer? It would help alot. Thanks.

----------


## Different

just a question on mantras:
'Step Three: Seems hard, I'll need to teach myself to stay still!
-It is actually not hard at all, with some autosuggestion. This will teach yourself to remember when you wake'

which auto suggestion mantra should one use?
'I'm dreaming' ?

----------


## opalwolf

WOW! i did this technique about a month ago and its really awesome! i didn't even know what to call it. had about 4 or 5 lucid dreams in a row.. but i kept exiting the dream after becoming lucid. then i finally had one of the longest and most controlled lucid dream i've ever had. very effective method if you can manage to keep your eyes closed when you wake up. also cool to see dream landscapes and characters all melt into what i call the "black room". which is basically staring at the backs of your eyelids when you exit a dream.

----------


## Erii

gah I want to freakin DEILD already!!!!!!

----------


## ElectaGuitar

Is it okay if your eyes open for maybe 4 seconds?

I have this alarm clock that auto shuts off after 10 seconds, and my eyes always go open for 2 seconds at least. But i don't move. 

So will DEILD work if your eyes open for a bit?

----------


## bihon

Over the summer, I also unconsciously did this technique,I must say, this is one of the BEST ways to induce a lucid dream.
I had the most number of lucid dreams in that month, but now,I've forgotten to do it, slowly I lost my ability to go through after SP,
But I'll try this again.  :smiley:  thanks.. and yay! Now I know what this technique's called!

----------


## opalwolf

> Is it okay if your eyes open for maybe 4 seconds?
> 
> I have this alarm clock that auto shuts off after 10 seconds, and my eyes always go open for 2 seconds at least. But i don't move. 
> 
> So will DEILD work if your eyes open for a bit?



i would say it probably will work. but i never use an alarm clock. unless i HAVE to wake up in the morning. I usually DEILD naturally? its strange the way it works. i usually wake up after a dream around 5am and then I can start attempting DEILD or dream chaining. is really cool..

your body is basically ready to go back to sleep for probably about half an hour after you wake up. so opening your eyes for a few seconds, and even moving just a little bit probably won't hurt, but i'd say its best if you don't move at all and if you keep your eyes closed, the experience is well... really cool to see the dream fade away, and then think of a new dream scenario and then watch it start happening. and sometimes i sort of just let myself drift off to sleep again with the intent of having a LD and then i do.. almost immediately. just cling to a tiny bit of awareness or keep the intent of LDing with you when you start the dream chain.

----------


## LucidReality93

In my lucid dream this morning, I was in my room and as the dream started to fade out, i grabbed the doorknob tightly. Sure enough, as i returned to my physical body, i could still feel the doorknob. I layed there for a few minutes hoping to return to another dream but nothing, i just stared into the blackness and eventually i gave up. Anyone know what i could have done to make it work?

----------


## Lucidollars

I almost did a DEILD. first I woke up didnt open my eyes and didnt move and after about 4 sec the SP started kicking in but i woke out of it on purpose because i was shocked at what it felt like and i read this thread before so I already knew that it shouldnt be scary but it was just so sudden and it felt weird but i'll probably go through with it tonight since now i know what to expect but if i dont i'll definitely do it this weekend!!! ::banana::  

ps: about the part where you imagine things can i imagine something like me rubbing a texture or do I have to imagine a full blown dream scene. this is if i cant remember the last dream i had

----------


## Polarity

I just realised that I've been doing this technique partially when I was a kid.
I would just attain incredibly high levels of lucidity and vividness in the dream, but since I didn't know about lucid dreaming and dream control, the dream started to fade very quickly.
However as I would wake up I realised that I could re-enter the dream if I had not move too much. Indeed, I would re-enter the dream, except without lucidity.

Should try the real technique someday.

----------


## Kunal19

i woke up just after dream and stayed still.......but nothing happened....no sp

----------


## dakotahnok

*I lobe using this technique. It's always worked great.*

----------


## Pogswarts

Bah! So close last night. I woke up with my eyes closed just fine, but I was in the strangest position....very uncomfortable and had to move  :Sad: .

----------


## Erii

finally got a DEILD.....I chained a dream too...
I want to get these more often Dx

----------


## jbmotter

I seem to have good luck. After reading qute a bit on DEILDs I decided it might be worth a shot. Of course, I then remembered that I never seem to be aware of the awake phase after a dream, so I gave up. Well anyway, I was asleep last night with no intention of waking up, but then an odd thing happened; the dream ended, leaving me with the image of a series spiraling grey and black blob in my mind. I then realized that I had indeed woken up and was experiencing the transitional phase. However, the SP that I felt was so massive and abrupt that I woke myself up. (It wasn't a false awakening; I tried an RC.)

----------


## Kunal19

how to configure brain bullet for dield.......?
and exactly what affirmations do you choose......?

----------


## jbmotter

Didn't use any software or anything, just autosuggestion. Good ol' subconcious doin' what I tell it to do.

----------


## Saurfang

Repeating these words all day:

I am going to wake up after each dream, without opening my eyes.

Hope I'll get a LD tonight, thanks for the great tutorial  :smiley:

----------


## glucose

I've been trying this for a couple of weeks now. I'm just starting to have some success

I always wake up in the middle of the night (usually after 3-4 hrs sleep), however I only realise I've woken up as my body is stretching. My eyes stay closed, but my body has moved before I realise. This has been irritating me for a while. This morning, though, I woke up on my back (which was unusual) and realised I was awake before I moved.. I quickly went into SP and then my body felt like it was dragged diagonally downwards at about 70 mph (which was slightly unpleasant but I'd read that some people experience quite a violent transition) - finally I was starting to see dream images, they were slightly vague though they seemed to be getting more vivid, when I was woken up by some sound from the next room  :Sad: 

After that, even laying there for 10 mins without moving a muscle didn't get me back to SP, let alone a dream, which was very frustrating.

Has anyone else had this issue? i.e. almost got into the dream, then lost it and not been able to chain into the next one? I'm hoping there's something I can do besides lying dead still that could get me back into SP then into a dream. 

Any help would be much appreciated 

Lucas

----------


## Lucidollars

Im trying to use this technique again to finally have success but its like i changed my sleeping pattern accidently and now for the past 3 days i keep waking up at like 3:00 and cant get to sleep again so i end up laying in bed for hours until i doze off

----------


## yshassan

You could also use the mental triggers technique based on NLP within the dream state to chain lucid dreams...(yes yes it is possible)...you can easily end-up with a continuous 30-45 minutes movie over three cycles without having to go through sleep paralysis awareness...you are taken to the REM state automatically, exactly to the point where you left it...  :smiley: 

Y. S. Hassan
_Auhor of Simple, Quick and Effective Method to Enter into the World of Lucid Dreams in Less than Ten Days: Mental Process_

P.S. It does require mastery over oneself in the dream state and knowledge of mental triggers or very carefully programmed and incubed lucid dream (with a kick ass dream guide)...

----------


## Dumax

What about custom alarm? That shuts down after few seconds. That would wake me up and I could do a DEILD? Wouldn't I??

----------


## opalwolf

a custom alarm? c'mon. i think you should learn to do these sorts of things without the outside aid of alarms, tones, blinking lights, etc..

----------


## Lucidollars

> What about custom alarm? That shuts down after few seconds. That would wake me up and I could do a DEILD? Wouldn't I??



In the past ive used my cell phone that vibrated maybe 3 times and stopped which worked for me but unfortunately my new phone doesnt allow this.... ..but Good Luck

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm sorry if you've already answered this.
Say you wake up from a dream, lucid or not.
Do you imagine it from the last point, and then imagine what will happen after it, or do you go back to the start and play through the whole thing?
Because remembering the whole thing would be hard when just waking up and not moving

----------


## yshassan

Hmmm nope. If you are talking about the mental triggers, you have to do them within the dream--thus must be lucid during the dream--and you have to do them about the "dream space/dimension" you are in as a reminder to get you back to this particular dream with the memory of it... if you do it well, once you go back to REM phase you will come back to the right dream with the memory of what happened before as if you never left... it would be as if you were watching a movie and decided to pause it to go the bathroom, and then came back and pushed the play button... that is how nice it is once you succeed at it...  :smiley:

----------


## SpelledWithW

WOW! Had my first lucid dream using this technique, but by accident! Didn't find out about this technique until after my experience.. 
I woke up in the middle of the night but didn't move, I'm unsure if I opened my eyes or not, I just wanted to go back to sleep. A few seconds later I saw blue stuff and it felt as if I was in some sort of transition, I somehow knew that I was transitioning into a dream so I tried imagining a beach scene. BAM, I was there. I instantly used my senses in the dream world to stabilize the dream, as I've been told to do. I bent down and put my hand in the sand. I then began to walk and wondered what to do, then everything became blurry and I was back in bed.
But I didn't give up there, hoping to transition again I kept my eyes closed and did not move, it worked. I was now in some sort of house, I think there was a party going on. I left the house and tried to fly, but I failed. Then I woke up, once again I tried the technique but it didn't work this time. So I moved and thought that I should write down my experiences, but I didn't because I was so tired.

After this experience I've learnt a lesson, I must improve my dream recall. I've been lousy with keeping a dream journal, something I regret now. I can remember that after waking up everything felt so real, especially the first dream (the last one was a lot less vivid). But the experience feels very distant now and almost as if it hasn't really happened.

I've previously tried SAT and WILDing without success. I'll definitely read up more about DEILD now!

----------


## faxman

I wake up two times this night, tried to induce a DEILD but I haven't been able to but I know this method is good as it gave me my first LDs.

----------


## Purebred

Sorry to say this to you. But you didn't create DEILD. Michael Raduga did. 
Besides, in my opinion, it's the best way to enter Lucid Dream. The fastest and the easiest.

----------


## yuppie11975

Check out my guide as well?  :smiley: 
(In signature)

----------


## WarBenifit156

I'll try and do this the next time I wake up in sleep paralysis, it's been happening very often  ::|:

----------


## shadowclaw

This is the only way I've ever had a LD, although I don't follow the instructions exactly. It's very common for me to wake up in the middle of a dream due to either the alarm going off or a noise waking me up. Usually it's the alarm  :smiley:  I hate getting out of bed, so I almost always reset my alarm for 15 minutes in the future and go back to bed. Mind you, I have to get out of bed to turn off the alarm because it's across the room. However, this does not hinder my ability to immediately fall back asleep and enter REM. Most of the time, I reenter my dream exactly where I left off and continue. Sometimes, I forget that I am dreaming, but quite often, I am aware that it is a dream but don't gain control. I simply continue with the dream, aware that it's all in my head. Twice, however, I reentered the dream and gained full lucidity. I was able to make things happen that I wanted to, but I couldn't hold the dream together for very long and woke up. Which is a shame, because those were some good dreams! Quite often, I will enter and exit the dream several times, because I do have some trouble keeping it all together once I know I am dreaming. Once I start having more LDs, I definitely want to practice stabilization techniques!

----------


## sale011

I have question, can i imagine new scenario and to hop in dream or need to thing about last dream? 
PS nice tutorial anyway good job

----------


## littlezoe

You can enter a new scenario if you want, but make sure you don't lose your lucidity because of the new place...

----------


## yuppie11975

Everyone visit my DEILD tuorial!
I'm active to answer your questions, and I offer a simple guide.
The one in my sig!  ::D:

----------


## Azul

I really don't know why I'm making this more complicated than it seems. Going to incorporate some mantras into my sleep time.

----------


## yuppie11975

^^^
Or you could go to MY DEILD guide!

----------


## Azul

Ah, I'll check it out asap, thanks!

----------


## groffse

This method almost worked for me today. I woke up about 6 O'clock and my eyes were shut. I immediately know what to do and laid still. I could hear the birds outside singing and my brother trying to get to sleep again(he lives next door). I thought it would never work with such noise. But then came a strange noise and a strange force (like a strong wind) for a few second and it was gone. I could still hear the birds and my brother and thought that I had failed, but when I tried to move I couldn't, which was highly unpleasant. I tried harder to move because i started to get a little scared, and then my body "woke up" completely. I didn't make it, but this was actually my first try so I am satisfied with the result. Will definitively try this tomorrow if I get the chance!

----------


## Miguelinileugim

Suppose I opened my eyes a second and then I closed them, I would be able to DEILD anyway?

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## opalwolf

> Suppose I opened my eyes a second and then I closed them, I would be able to DEILD anyway?
> 
> Thanks



yes of course. don't worry about following the directions perfectly and exactly. we are all imperfect.  ::D: 

the important thing here is your intent and setting the idea in your mind that it will happen. trust me. this technique for lucid dreaming works.

----------


## gab

> Suppose I opened my eyes a second and then I closed them, I would be able to DEILD anyway?



DEILD is when you don't move and don't open your eyes. Here is the reason why:

When you just waking up from a dream, you are in REM and you will stay in REM for a few seconds, but only if you don't give your body any indication that you are awake by moving or opening your eyes (unless it's the end of REM cycle). DEILD is very fast, perhaps under 30 sec. That's because you still in REM, don't have to go through NREM.

If you move, you still have a great chance at LD by WILD. Just don't move too much, visualize and you should get a WILD in a few minutes.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> yes of course. don't worry about following the directions perfectly and exactly. we are all imperfect. 
> 
> the important thing here is your intent and setting the idea in your mind that it will happen. trust me. this technique for lucid dreaming works.



Thanks! Though I usually get mildly excited after every sleep cycle (to check the time) but I'll probably be able to follow a DEILD anyway, thanks again!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> DEILD is when you don't move and don't open your eyes. Here is the reason why:
> 
> When you just waking up from a dream, you are in REM and you will stay in REM for a few seconds, but only if you don't give your body any indication that you are awake by moving or opening your eyes (unless it's the end of REM cycle). DEILD is very fast, perhaps under 30 sec. That's because you still in REM, don't have to go through NREM.
> 
> If you move, you still have a great chance at LD by WILD. Just don't move too much, visualize and you should get a WILD in a few minutes.



Thanks! Wait, visualize... what? An ideal dream scene or something?

----------


## Bharmo

> Sorry to say this to you. But you didn't create DEILD. Michael Raduga did. 
> Besides, in my opinion, it's the best way to enter Lucid Dream. The fastest and the easiest.



Well, even Steven LaBerge talks about this in EWLD, doesn't call it "DEILD technique" but briefly mentions that right after you wake up from a dream you can WILD much easier and quicker, and chain several LDs (if my memory is working ok)

----------


## gab

> Thanks! Wait, visualize... what? An ideal dream scene or something?



Visualize any dream - last one on any previous dream. The goal is to engage that part of the brain that deals with dreaming. By visualizing I mean just think about it and recall some images from a dream. Pretty soon the images will take off on their own and new images and dream scenes will be created.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Visualize any dream - last one on any previous dream. The goal is to engage that part of the brain that deals with dreaming. By visualizing I mean just think about it and recall some images from a dream. Pretty soon the images will take off on their own and new images and dream scenes will be created.



Coincidentally I've had an almost lucid dream last night (WILD), I turned off all lights and then I visualized something while I was trying to sleep, but without trying too hard to make sure it was a distraction, but not enough to keep me awake, and then I had some sort of dream but without seeing it, then there were some hypnagogic images but I didn't continue...

Anyway, this is more or less what you suggested right? Something that I should try tomorrow to repeat the experience?

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## gab

> Coincidentally I've had an almost lucid dream last night (WILD), I turned off all lights and then I visualized something while I was trying to sleep, but without trying too hard to make sure it was a distraction, but not enough to keep me awake, and then I had some sort of dream but without seeing it, then there were some hypnagogic images but I didn't continue...
> 
> Anyway, this is more or less what you suggested right? Something that I should try tomorrow to repeat the experience?



Well, for DEILD, since the process is very short, there is no need to worry about anything. Just think of your last dream and by then you should be in a LD. And I'm sending you PM about WILD. Don't want to hijack this thread. ::alien::

----------


## Klace

Friendly bump.

----------


## Lucidollars

gonna have to come back to this as I can never get a DILD anymore....funny thing is even when i hear my dream sign..(yes my dream sign is a sentence).. because I always say "This feels like a dream" but sadly never attain lucidity. I had success with this technique but haven't tried it since I dont have my old phone with an alarm that shuts itself off after two vibrations. This technique is so easy and close to impossible to fail (well to me), im glad I came across this thread when I did and bookmarked it.. :smiley:

----------


## Hypertrophy

Didn't realise you were still active Klace

----------


## azoller1

Seems easy enough is OK to use with the WBTB method? Probably not I'm guessing

----------


## Kuyarei

I really want to try this but i'm scared of sleep paralysis, it's a waste  :Sad:

----------


## azoller1

well sleep paralysis isnt it waste isnt what you want to be in? and heck it seems really scary to me, but really all you have to think is no way im REALLY paralyzed its all just a dream

----------


## Xanous

I hope I don't take away or contradict what the OP originally said but... Actually it's most likely REM Atonia not SP. Yes, there is a difference. And no, it's not always preferred or necessary. The paralysis, vibrations, sounds, is just noise and should be largely *IGNORED*.  It _can_ be really useful and I never see it as a waste. There is one exception as far as I'm concerned. I notice that vibrations are really common for me during WILD/DEILDs so I use it as a signpost and sometimes when I am close I try to induce it. Some say not to even think of it _that_ way. Yeah, it can be really trippy and scary and if you can't ignore it all then maybe you should focus on another technique until you are more familiar with your dreams.

----------


## Kuyarei

> How about a little bump, this technique has died down recently when it most should not have died down. I had three DEILD's last night, and I urge you to try it all.



i'm having a hard time to just wake up after my dreams. help

----------

